# Whoa.



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/griz...r-rifle-full-nickel-finish-wscope-and-tripod/

This gun is grade A bad A:shock: wouldn't like to feel the recoil though, being .50 cal and that light.


----------

